

A.P. Exec Doesn’t Know It Has A YouTube Channel, Threatens Affiliate For Embedding Videos - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/ap-exec-doesnt-know-it-has-a-youtube-channel-threatens-affiliate-for-embedding-videos/

======
karl11
It amazing how a news distribution company is so bad at disseminating news
within its own company.

It's also sad that we can add one more company to the list of those that
refuse to innovate and restructure their business models when the surrounding
environment changes.

Finally, it would do AP some good to empower the employees going after someone
distributing copyrighted content to use sense and reason when handling these
situations. If the AP employee had done a small amount of homework, or
approached the situation with the mindset that the radio station should be
allowed to explain itself, there might be a better way to handle it. Kind of
like that 'I Want You to Apologize' article on the front page last night.

~~~
brandnewlow
I sometimes wonder if it's an age thing. What's the media age of management at
the AP? Could they all just be hoping to eek it out for another 5 years until
they retire?

~~~
furyg3
I know that was a typo, but I think the answer is still relevant...

The 'media age' [sic] of the Associated Press is 161 years. And it shows.

;)

------
paul7986
The A.P. with all it's resources or someone similar to it should focus on
creating a Internet News channel; CNN on the web!

I use the net instead of cable, but do miss 24/7 news channels!

~~~
Brushfire
I hope you are kidding. I also don't have cable anymore, and 24/7 news is one
of the things I am glad I never have to deal with again.

~~~
KWD
The problem is they became less about the news and more about
opinion/personalities.

------
smhinsey
Up until fairly recently, the only way you could get any reasonably useful
feed of the AP wire was via NNTP. I think in my case their RSS feeds went
public several weeks after our site launched, but all of my discussions with
their technical people left me with the impression that there isn't really
much innovation going on at AP.

------
mattmcknight
I wonder how they were monetizing the YouTube channel? It seems like an
expensive thing to just give away. Are they getting ad revenue from it?

Anyway, the whole thing is just sad. Their whole legal extortion team must be
really depressing to the part of the company running the YouTube channel.
(Three people?)

------
spkthed
My company works directly with them. I've not been directly involved but I've
heard about everything every step of the way. They are slow to change,
resistant to doing anything new, and their decisions are chaotic.

Pretty much what you'd expect from a company that almost refuses to adapt to
modern times.

